# what can i do here in gbatemp



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

guys what can i do here in gbatemp bec. i am new here


----------



## fischju (Mar 29, 2008)

Ask questions that don't involve hacking people's email accounts.


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

oftopic i want to know first what can i do here in gbatemp


----------



## lagman (Mar 29, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules

Really, pretty much everything as long as you keep it clean and civil and legal.


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

hi lagman do u play a game called silkroad


----------



## drock360 (Mar 29, 2008)

You can troll.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 29, 2008)

No magicks!

You can ask anything here on the forum. We're a nice bunch of people willing to help people with any problems they have so ask away.

But stay away from testing area. 4chan infestation going on right now might be a bit offputting.


----------



## lagman (Mar 29, 2008)

kony said:
			
		

> hi lagman do u play a game called silkroad



Nop, google says is a MMORPG, I don't play those, is a lagman there?


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

ok my friend told me that i can download games is this realy or what


----------



## lagman (Mar 29, 2008)

kony said:
			
		

> ok my friend told me that i can download games is this realy or what



lol, nah, he's just pulling your leg
There's absolutely no games for download in GBAtemp.


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

how can i take the group icon?


----------



## fischju (Mar 29, 2008)

kony said:
			
		

> how can i take the group icon?



You should join IRC, you can get all of your questions answered there.

Go to http://www.efnet.org/
Where it says "Webchat Quick Login" put in a nickname and change the "Channel" to "#GBAtemp.net" (without quotes, but with #)


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

ok thx man


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

hmmm. what does the moderators do here?


----------



## dice (Mar 29, 2008)

YOU KILL THE N00BS


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

no sir i didnt undersatnd what is the newbs and why do u kill them?


----------



## bobrules (Mar 29, 2008)

you can do (almost)anything you want.


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

no thx bobrules i dont want mola !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

i loved GBAtemp its so interisting but someone plz tell me a good online game plz!!!!!


----------



## Law (Mar 29, 2008)

kony said:
			
		

> i loved GBAtemp its so interisting but someone plz tell me *a good online game* plz!!!!!



Trolling. You should try it sometime.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

Super Smash Brothers Brawl is good online.


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

law tell me the site of trolling i go play it what is the site!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

ok bob eveil tell me the site i go play it


----------



## lagman (Mar 29, 2008)

One of the things you can't do is double post, just so you know.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 29, 2008)

you can do it now lagman.


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 29, 2008)

You can almost do anything including clicking this: Click 4 rickroll


----------



## bobrules (Mar 29, 2008)

you can do it now lagman.

*Posts merged*

you can do it now lagman.


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

do u mean lagman that i dont post 2 post at the same time?


----------



## lagman (Mar 29, 2008)

kony said:
			
		

> do u mean lagman that i dont post 2 post at the same time?



Yes, because for some reason your posts are not getting merged, not that I can see at least.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah I just noticed that too? why


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

ok lagman sorry


----------



## moozxy (Mar 29, 2008)

There's currently a vacancy in the job position of my Slave. PM me for details.


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

if i want to put a pic how can i do these someone tells me


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 29, 2008)

What kind of picture?


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

no i mean i pic like ur pic that is under ur name this front pic


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 29, 2008)

An avatar...? I take it you don't frequent forums very often.


----------



## kony (Mar 29, 2008)

ok i g2g bye all


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a bit confused now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good bye?


----------



## lagman (Mar 29, 2008)

This is how this IM conversation/thread ends.
It was funny, testing area funny.


----------



## Spikey (Mar 29, 2008)

Bye!


----------



## xJonny (Mar 29, 2008)

kony said:
			
		

> no i mean i pic like ur pic that is under ur name this front pic


My Controls?

P.S. bye


----------



## Rayder (Mar 29, 2008)

Essentially, GBAtemp is for discussing Nintendo games, systems, flaschcarts and modchips.  You may also discuss other brands of games and systems too, but they aren't really as popular here.   We're not really anti-"other systems", just pro-Nintendo, hence the name *GBA*temp.

You can TALK about ROMs, like how to hack them or translate a Japanese game to English or how to get past such-and-such part of whatever game, but you CANNOT post any links to ROMs here.

Downloading ROMs is illegal, but talking about those ROMs is not. Just don't mention where you got them when you do talk about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You can talk about flashcarts and their utilities as flashcarts themselves technically aren't illegal.  (most places anyway)

You can ask questions about why XXXXX game won't run on YYYYY cart or what options you have to set to make it work on that cart.

You can talk about cheats for the games.  Posting cheat code is perfectly fine, just don't post links for cheat codes from sites that host illegal ROMs.

You can talk about the pimple on your butt or how bad your feet smell, though no one really cares to hear about it, you CAN talk about if you feel the need. Just make sure to post stuff in the correct sub-forum.  For example, pimply-butt and stinky-feet posts belong in the Testing Area.

You can alleviate boredom by hanging here and having fun replying to other people's topics as opposed to creating your own......which is what I mostly do.

You can even swear if you damn well please, but it shouldn't be every other word when you do.  Try to self-moderate yourself on this one.

Basically, follow the guidelines here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules and you'll be alright.

Hope that helps you.  It seems most people are just being silly or just very short with their replies.  Don't sweat it, you'll get used to that.  We are a big happy family here once you get to know us.

Welcome to GBAtemp!


----------



## bobrules (Mar 29, 2008)

what ^said


----------



## moozxy (Mar 29, 2008)

Obvious troll is obvious..


----------



## JPH (Mar 30, 2008)

See the *Site Index* for information about GBAtemp and it's awesome features!


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone has already described it pretty well, but there's one thing I'd like to add:
Please don't treat the forum as an IM conversation.


----------



## santorix10 (Mar 30, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> kony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there's links to homebrew games.


----------



## DaMummy (Mar 30, 2008)

there is a section where you can beat gypsies as well


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 30, 2008)

GBATemp does have a ROM section, but only for premium members... but you seem cool, you can look yourself.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03


----------



## xJonny (Mar 30, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> GBATemp does have a ROM section, but only for premium members... but you seem cool, you can look yourself.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03



Very cool, but I heard you need to give out cookies to everyone to do so.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 30, 2008)

cookies?!


----------



## kony (Mar 31, 2008)

hi alllllllllll i am here lagman who is the admin of this site?????


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Costello and shaunj66 are the admins.


----------



## kony (Mar 31, 2008)

mmmmmmmm ok sinkhead do u play a game called silkroad


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Xeronage (Mar 31, 2008)

Kony, how old are you if I might ask?


----------



## Hiratai (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude...this...is...hilarious.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 30, 2008)

This is great reading material.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 30, 2008)

Xeronage said:
			
		

> Kony, how old are you if I might ask?


You can probobly tell by the way he says "all", and his lack of punctuation...


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 1, 2008)

lol ferrari.. Grab a stool and a glass of brandy, Sit back and Enjoy!!


----------



## Westside (Jul 1, 2008)

You play porn.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Costello and shaunj66 are the admins.


What about Thug4L1f3?


----------



## P33KAJ3W (Jul 2, 2008)

i play teh silkroad


----------



## dice (Jul 2, 2008)

- Moved to 4chan


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 2, 2008)

Chrono Trigger DS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Retal (Jul 2, 2008)

Gais, I think it would be in all of our best interests if we all just gave up what we're doing here and played silkroad instead.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 2, 2008)

lol i forgot this thread, who the hell bumped this?


----------



## Prime (Jul 2, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> lol i forgot this thread, who the hell bumped this?



DarkAura


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 2, 2008)

Do anything you want in the Testing Area. If you ever become famous, people wouldn't think so as your post count will remain 0


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 8, 2008)

CHANGE YOUR AVATAR XCALIBUR
DAMN IT
D: D: D:


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected]!H!H!

JUST AS PLANNED!


----------



## Austinz (Jul 8, 2008)

Whoever bumped this, i thankyou, this topic is genious


----------



## Gore (Jul 12, 2008)

Austinz said:
			
		

> Whoever bumped this, i thankyou, this topic is genious


this topic is genious
this topic is genious
this topic is genious
this topic is genious


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 12, 2008)

Why am I smiling?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 12, 2008)

un-re-de-genius.


----------



## NightKry (Jul 12, 2008)

That was epic.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a mod, not an admin.

nevermind being an obvious bump


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2008)

NightKry said:
			
		

> That was epic.


QFT.

Thanks ferrariman for having the quote in your sig!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

smoke pot


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 17, 2008)

You can do anything but ask for/provide ROMs.  That's my ideology at least.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 17, 2008)

I will have the link to this thread until 2010!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 17, 2008)

what happens in 2011?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 17, 2008)

nothing


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 17, 2008)

Hilarious thread, thanks for it ferrari.


----------



## JPH (Jul 17, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*HEADS WILL ROLL.*


----------



## klown07 (Jul 21, 2008)

ROFL< LMFAO, LOL< LAWL< Ahahahahahhaha man kony is gone?!?!!? where is he come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never laughed so hard, the guy is funny. I mean who could resist?? lolololol


----------



## Defiance (Jul 21, 2008)

If you break a rule two times, the warnings will cancel each other out!


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 21, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> what happens in 2011?


Earth will enter the photon belt.  The following year, The World Ends With Mayans.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 23, 2008)

mmaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i never laughed so hard







and wtf are you talking aboot


them mayans just got bored of their crayon comic books OF TEH FUTURZ


----------



## minger (Jul 27, 2008)

THIS IS MAYA?


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 13, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it, sorry Thug  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was sleepy. Honest.


----------



## da_head (Aug 26, 2008)

thx for link ferrari. this thread is made of pure fuckin win xD


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG HILARIOUS XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hachibei (Oct 5, 2008)

Sooo...is kony an actual person, or just a sock puppet?


----------



## 4urentertainment (Nov 4, 2008)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Sooo...is kony an actual person, or just a sock puppet?



It's been exactly one month, so I can revive this right? If not I just have to mention this:

Yup, I...happen to know the guy, in fact, you're gonna be a bit surprised, but the majority of Egyptians are like that online, and kony is 16 years old by the way...


----------

